# Buying Cookers off Dubizzle



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm searching the classifieds to purchase a new cooker and have phoned a few adverts on Dubizzle. The adverts for the cookers seem well priced but when I call to try and make an appointment to view the item, they all insist that they'll deliver the cooker and install it without the option of viewing it first and if any problems I can reject it on delivery.

My question is... has anyone on here purchased a cooker from Dubizzle in the same manor? I'm very skeptical about the adverts but the prices with free delivery seem to hard to resist.

:juggle:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Nope. I bought new. 

I wouldn't trust a second hand cooker in a place like Dubai where the installer only has a hammer when he arrives and asks to borrow a spanner.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We bought a new cooker (plus dishwasher, fridge/freezer and washing machine) from Carrefour.
They were well priced, delivered and installed in a few days.
We felt that was better (and safer) than buying a 2nd hand cooker off Dubizzle.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We bought a new cooker (plus dishwasher, fridge/freezer and washing machine) from Carrefour.
> They were well priced, delivered and installed in a few days.
> We felt that was better (and safer) than buying a 2nd hand cooker off Dubizzle.
> ...


Especially if you're looking at anything with gas...!

New is best.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Are you guys for real? You buy the cooker then the GAS MAN comes and hooks up the cylinder etc - that's his job. You'd do this new or second hand cooker, makes no difference.

Never heard of online sellers trying to force delivery etc though.

I have a cooker I'm trying to sell and I'm fed up with Dubizzle 'buyers' offering stupid prices. As far as I'm concerned the buy arranges pick up and installation themselves.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I bought a secondhand cooker from dubizzle once, still alive. .


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Are you guys for real? You buy the cooker then the GAS MAN comes and hooks up the cylinder etc - that's his job. You'd do this new or second hand cooker, makes no difference.
> 
> Never heard of online sellers trying to force delivery etc though.
> 
> I have a cooker I'm trying to sell and I'm fed up with Dubizzle 'buyers' offering stupid prices. As far as I'm concerned the buy arranges pick up and installation themselves.


Hi,
I think there is a world of difference between western expats who are selling their well looked after cooker (and other household products) and the chancers who are trying to sell items of unknown origin in the method described above.
The trick is trying to work out, from the advert, which type of seller you are dealing with.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Are you guys for real? You buy the cooker then the GAS MAN comes and hooks up the cylinder etc - that's his job. You'd do this new or second hand cooker, makes no difference.


Yeah, Dubai workmen are to be trusted with potentially explosive and lethal appliances without hesitation. It's not as if half the tradesmen here don't have the right tools and leave the place worse off than when they started is it ?

Any idea of there is a Korgi type accreditation scheme in Dubai ? Somehow I doubt it glen the chap who turned up in our place four years ago genuinely didn't have the right spanner but a wide selection of hammers.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Never had an issue with the gas suppliers here. They've always done a good job.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There was a scam mentioned on here a while back. Cooker turns up, heavily wrapped in shrink wrap. The driver insists on cash there and then saying he's only the truck owner, nothing to do with the seller or the sale. Takes the money and gone by the time the buyer cuts through a load of wrap to find out the cooker is junk.

I'm guessing if you insist on inspecting it first, you'll have a irate driver that insists on payment continuously and if you make him wait and refuse to take it at the end, will insist you pay the "delivery" charge at least.

Carrefour or Union Co-Op have the cheapest white goods in Dubai or find a genuine expat leaving.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well why would you buy something you haven't gone to inspect in the first place? As they say, a fool and his money are easily parted.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Its a scam, any item that the seller is trying to force you to take without an inspection has some problem with it

The fact that you will give your location puts you in disadvantage, and if you are not street smart enough, they can make life inconvenient for you.


----------



## xniting (Feb 7, 2013)

I would consider buying a used gas appliance from anyone risky business. While the gas suppliers here seem to be doing a fine job connecting gas and checking for gas leaks, what you will never know is the condition of the hob (internal tubing, burners, knobs etc.). It of course depends on your appetite for risk and how much money you are willing to spend (new vs old).


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Why buying a used cooker? Unless you are buying a professional cooker ($$$$!!!), they are dirt cheap new....Forget Dubizzle, and shop in Carefour!


----------

